# Regarding cubezz.com



## Raymond Goh (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all,

Ordered some cubes from cubezz.com last week, checked out via paypal.
However, items are still not being shipped after one week, no replies from they feedback and email line.
I would like to know if this is normal or should what should I do next?


----------



## newtonbase (Oct 30, 2014)

I've checked my 5 previous orders and they have never taken more than 2 days to ship. Usually only 1 day.


----------



## Tom606060 (Oct 31, 2014)

Normally, cubezz ships right away. Go to help and message one of their employees.


----------



## Raymond Goh (Oct 31, 2014)

Already sent them an email and messaged them via their website few days back.
But haven't receive anything yet.


----------



## Raymond Goh (Oct 31, 2014)

Screenshot attached.


----------



## AirbusCube (Oct 31, 2014)

I paid for an Aochuang two weeks ago+registered shipping. I have not received any tracking number. I don't even know if it has been sent. Probably last time i order from cubezz.com. I have sent a message, but no answer.


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 31, 2014)

From what I've heard, they just came back from a Chinese holiday or something. So the delay is kind of expected.

EDIT: Also, hey you're from Singapore!


----------



## Yarco (Oct 31, 2014)

I just ordered an Aofu and Aochaung from them and had no problems. I've ordered from cubezz 3 times and always receive my cubes in exactly 7 business days. In Canada at least, they take about the same time for a Cubicle order to reach me, because Cubicle takes several days to ship.

I know it doesn't help your situation but I've only had positive experiences with them.


----------



## Raymond Goh (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies! Truly appreciated :>
Happy cubing guys, will keep your posted.


----------



## Raymond Goh (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi all, just a quick update, one order was refunded via paypal, another one was shipped, I opted for the registered mail, may I know how will I receive the tracking number?


----------



## Amaan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey same issue what do I do? I ordered last week and still not shipped I have no idea what to do!


----------



## mati1242 (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been waiting almost 3 weeks. 
Be patient.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2014)

Maybe they are out of business?


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 1, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Maybe they are out of business?



Can't be! They're awesome!


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Can't be! They're awesome!



Yeah, but when several people have the same problem getting replies for weeks.... makes you wonder right?


----------



## Raymond Goh (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi cubers, no worries, they just shipped one of my order, where as I already requested to refund another order.


----------



## Amaan (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm worried, usually orders take 2 weeks to come to UK, I ordered a 2x2 aurora 1 month ago, as well as a mega minx a concave cube and a moyu pyraminx, they have all been shipped but it's been over a month, I ordered a guanlong and weilong about a week ago(WEEK AGOOOO) And its not shiped?? This is a major problem as my cosine is having the same issue as me!


----------



## Amaan (Nov 1, 2014)

Also not to memtion I have contacted them for over a week, email and website, but no reply, this is a major issue and now I'm thinking twice about this website!


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered a moyu pyraminx and an aosu, it supposedly shipped the 21st. It said it would come between 7-21 business days
So I'm not worried yet. But with all these people having trouble I'm starting to wonder...


----------



## Raymond Goh (Nov 2, 2014)

I will be asking themabout the reason for delaying via paypal, will keep you posted.


----------



## Sweshiman (Nov 2, 2014)

Bought several cubes about a week and a half ago, shipped the day after but havent arrived yet, nothing unusual really but now im getting a bit worried


----------



## RageCuber (Nov 2, 2014)

Sweshiman said:


> Bought several cubes about a week and a half ago, shipped the day after but havent arrived yet, nothing unusual really but now im getting a bit worried



Same.


----------



## NuclearWessel (Nov 2, 2014)

I had an order sitting unshipped for 8 days and another sitting unshipped for 4 days. Was getting worried, but this morning they both shipped. This hasn't been the norm from my past experiences with cubezz. Usually orders ship in a day and arrive in 1-2.5 weeks (to Canada). Not sure what the problem was this week.


----------



## JasonDL13 (Nov 2, 2014)

I ordered a 3x3 well over 3 months ago and I haven't gotten any word.

They say it's lost in transit if it's after 6 weeks, so email them. I did, no answer (This email was sent twice, and both ~1 Month+ ago)
I tried to charge back using PayPal but they say they can't unless it's within 45 days (6 weeks is ~3 days after 45 days)
My bank wont respond either, so I can't charge back that way.

Everyone on this planet is stupid.


----------



## Amaan (Nov 3, 2014)

Update!

My orders shipped after 8 days, as people have been saying this is not normal for cubezz, I just guess its because of the delay after the Chinese holiday and loads of people are ordering at once. But if anyone else is worried about there pacakge not being sent, be patciant, im sure this is just a one off.


----------



## Sweshiman (Nov 12, 2014)

Has anybody with delays here actually recieved their cubes yet? My package as i said previously shipped in a day as usual but the shipping usually takes 1-2 weeks and now it has soon been 4 weeks and my package has not arrived yet, surely a chinese holiday cant last 2 weeks?


----------



## newtonbase (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm having a similar issue with a lightake order from 8th October that hasn't arrived yet. I'll give them until the weekend then chase them.


----------



## primarycuber (Nov 12, 2014)

Sweshiman said:


> Has anybody with delays here actually recieved their cubes yet? My package as i said previously shipped in a day as usual but the shipping usually takes 1-2 weeks and now it has soon been 4 weeks and my package has not arrived yet, surely a chinese holiday cant last 2 weeks?




I had to wait almost a month (I ordered right in the middle of the holiday), but the package arrived, so there is hope 

I also wrote them via paypal, and they answered almost right away, so they can be reached if you're worried.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah, I bought a QJ Megaminx from them and payed extra for 5 day shipping. Two months later it arrived.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Nov 13, 2014)

They aren't answering the mail ???
Its been 2 weeks since they responded to my mail
EDIT: are they out of business??? or are they too lazy to respond??


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 13, 2014)

I sent them a message today to get a price for the AoShi. $32 if anyone cares.


----------



## Applecow (Nov 14, 2014)

I ordered a Moyu aochuang one month ago with registered shipping. After I asked for the shipping number immediately after my order, they sent it to me one day later. Although they also said, that it was shipped that day, the shipping number wasn't active until the end of October. On posten.se it says, that the cube already arrived in Germany, the DHL website says, that it is still on its way here. 

TL;DR: ordered one 5x5 cube a month ago, didn't arrive yet.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 14, 2014)

Ordered Gans 3 months back and it just came a week back. Seeing that they also use Hong Kong post and Lightake also uses Honk Kong post makes me wonder what are cubezz doing wrong. Lightake cubes arrive to me 20 days after shipping, a month in total and cubezz, gosh, 3 months, and they dont even respond to your emails. I purposely wrote in big letter at the start of email "Please Respond" and about a week and half later they responded. Dissapointed....


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 14, 2014)

They have always responded to my emails within 24hrs and the longest I've waited is just under 3 weeks for a package to arrive. I wonder if I'm the minority or you guys.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> They have always responded to my emails within 24hrs and the longest I've waited is just under 3 weeks for a package to arrive. I wonder if I'm the minority or you guys.



I've only ordered one thing from them, but it arrived fine without any issues.



Applecow said:


> TL;DR: ordered one 5x5 cube a month ago, didn't arrive yet.



If someone needs TLDR for 3 lines of text they're pretty lazy...


----------



## n00bCube (Nov 18, 2014)

I've made 5 orders with them and I've received everything, I'm really sure none of them took longer than a month to get to me.

One order took 2 weeks to ship, all the rest shipped within 1 to 3 days.


----------



## Punnett (Nov 22, 2014)

All my other orders have been >2 days now when i have to get things in for christmas its been 4 with no sign of them being shipped.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow ordered from them in the 6th with regular shipping and it says its shipped already so expecting it soon. I hope.


----------



## Raymond Goh (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi all, 
with regards to my order, I've received them after 12 days of shipping(Singapore).
placed another order with them, but transaction fails despite deduction from my paypal.
The only way for them to reply is to open a dispute.


----------



## Punnett (Nov 24, 2014)

Update Luckily after 4 days the package has been shipped and to the UK with standard shipping I hope it gets here before Christmas.


----------



## Chrizz (Dec 11, 2014)

My order was shipped the same day as OP's, but I still haven't received it. I sent them an email 6 days ago, but they haven't responded yet. Is there anything I can do or should I just wait?


----------



## primarycuber (Dec 11, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> My order was shipped the same day as OP's, but I still haven't received it. I sent them an email 6 days ago, but they haven't responded yet. Is there anything I can do or should I just wait?



You can open a PayPal dispute.


----------



## Chrizz (Dec 13, 2014)

Chrizz said:


> My order was shipped the same day as OP's, but I still haven't received it. I sent them an email 6 days ago, but they haven't responded yet. Is there anything I can do or should I just wait?



I received it


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 13, 2014)

My experience with cubezz is very bad.
They ship my cubes after 1 week delay and I get my cubes around 2 months even though I am in Asia. Stopped buying from cubezz 
Also, they dont respond to emails and messages. And I dont get the code for tracking the package. Only once I got the code after 1 month of ordering.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 13, 2014)

Just received another package from cubezz within 3 weeks of ordering and responded to all my emails so far promptly.


----------



## TDM (Dec 13, 2014)

My only order from cubezz so far came in about three weeks, didn't have any problems.


----------



## Beanz (Dec 14, 2014)

I was planning to order a SMAZ Time Machine from there around christmas, but I have never ordered from them before. Research brought me here, so I was wondering, do you guys think it would be a good or bad idea to order that from them? Sorry if I wasn't supposed to ask this here.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 17, 2014)

It's been a week now and my order remains unshipped, I just sent them an email.
Let's see if the 24/48 is true or if they do not respond.
I was wondering if it was possible for such a small trading that is cubing to be crawling under the order, or is it more important than I think ?

Edit :
It got sent after 1 week +- 1 day.
I'm now waiting for the tracking number...


----------



## MrMan (Dec 21, 2014)

First of all they don't reply to mails. And after 72 hours I still don't have the tracking number that I have payed for...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 4, 2015)

So early december ( probably between the 1st and the 4th) i ordered cubes. I chose the option not to pay for shipping (wich meand if your cubes get lost your screwed). The past 2 weeks i was on holiday so i expected the cubes to arive at my neighbours or they will send it back to mail thing wre they store every letter ( were in both of the cases yolu get a letter trough the mail saying wich of the 2 it is). I didn pt gen any letter but still went to my neighbours to ask if it had been given to them, and all replied no. Last time i ordered from them i certainly didnt take that long. Help pleas!!!


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 4, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I chose the option not to pay for shipping (wich meand if your cubes get lost your screwed). ....... Help pleas!!!


Maybe you're screwed?


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 4, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Maybe you're screwed?



I dont know, maybw it has to do with new year and people order allot of stuff so customs have more work or something.


----------



## Chrizz (Jan 4, 2015)

Antonie faz fan said:


> So early december ( probably between the 1st and the 4th) i ordered cubes. I chose the option not to pay for shipping (wich meand if your cubes get lost your screwed). The past 2 weeks i was on holiday so i expected the cubes to arive at my neighbours or they will send it back to mail thing wre they store every letter ( were in both of the cases yolu get a letter trough the mail saying wich of the 2 it is). I didn pt gen any letter but still went to my neighbours to ask if it had been given to them, and all replied no. Last time i ordered from them i certainly didnt take that long. Help pleas!!!



It took a little over 6 weeks for my package to arrive from cubezz with the free shipping option. I can imagine the holidays will make that 6 weeks even longer for you.


----------



## BlazingDragon (Mar 21, 2015)

hey all. I want to order a 54.5mm aolong v2 from cubezz, what type of shipping should i pick? Should i go for the free shipping, registered shipping or fedex? I live in australia,sydney


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 21, 2015)

I would go with free shipping + tracking number and that's all. Simply because FedEx is too expensive for me.


----------



## MrMan (Mar 21, 2015)

And I would go free shipping only. Last time I took tracking number, the tracking number just told me that it was departed, in sweden (relay for europe) , in france, fully shipped. 
I was really disapointed compared to USPS tracking numbers.


----------



## rock1t (Mar 21, 2015)

Always take the free shipping. Everytime my order is over 19$, they upgraded it to registered airmail without letting you know. But if you ask them why your order has not arrived yet, (by sending 5 times the same message) they will send you the tracking number. And if the order is lost, they will say to wait 6 weeks or more, but if you keep asking, they will refund you no problem.


----------



## Marcos Gaudens (Jun 28, 2015)

*Is cube.zz really to be trusted...*

Hey guys!
I've recently received a 'hualong' from cubezz. It was extremely slow and bad at courner cuts even after tensioning and lubing. I'm not sure if it's defective or a fake. I have done a mod to the cube (glueing the peices together due to them falling apart frequently) although this did not help. Also I noticed there was a few scratches on the cube as soon as i took it out of the box. 
When I tried writing a review it didn't allow me to. Also the cube had no reviews but it still said 5 stars. 
People are saying how good the customer service so but I don't see any.
Just a warning!


----------



## rock1t (Jun 28, 2015)

Marcos Gaudens said:


> Hey guys!
> I've recently received a 'hualong' from cubezz. It was extremely slow and bad at courner cuts even after tensioning and lubing. I'm not sure if it's defective or a fake. I have done a mod to the cube (glueing the peices together due to them falling apart frequently) although this did not help. Also I noticed there was a few scratches on the cube as soon as i took it out of the box.
> When I tried writing a review it didn't allow me to. Also the cube had no reviews but it still said 5 stars.
> People are saying how good the customer service so but I don't see any.
> Just a warning!



I have ordered from there around 15 times and got around 50 cubes from them (a ton of GuanLong), no problem, my last 2 orders took 1 week to come to my house, which is pretty good, considering it is in China. The HuaLong I got from there was perfectly fine, the customer service is bad but the cube store is great. You may need to tension your cube, and if it doesn't work, that means that it is defective, and it can happen with any cube store, it isn't cubezz fault.

Can you show a picture of the pieces? What did you glued together?


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 28, 2015)

It's probably just the hualong try the Gans 356


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 28, 2015)

I've never had a problem with cubezz. I always expect there to be something wrong with my order because of the ridiculous prices but so far no issues at all after about 10 orders.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2015)

Cubezz is amazing in terms of prices but their customer service is not great. 
Take a picture of your hualong if you want help.


----------



## MineTurtle (Jul 4, 2015)

My personal experience was not good. I ordered 2 guanlongs but I only got 1+ my stickerless lingpo came with pink opposite orange and I checked the order twice. My friend accidently ordered 3 moyu pyraminx's (that's how I got my moyu pyraminx) and it also takes over a month to get to Australia. My personal experience though.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 4, 2015)

Cubezz has great prices and fairly good shipping and waiting time. However their customer service is sub-par. Despite this, I think it is probably the best of all the cube stores in China.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 5, 2015)

hey i was gonna order a cube from cubezz.com i have heard from people having to wait a month to get their cube is it frequent or just sometimes?


----------



## rock1t (Jul 5, 2015)

Sub20MinSolver said:


> hey i was gonna order a cube from cubezz.com i have heard from people having to wait a month to get their cube is it frequent or just sometimes?



Never, maybe because I live in Canada and they ship faster than USPS (a reason why it is so fast)


----------



## United Thought (Jul 5, 2015)

@OP If I'm honest, I prefer cube.cfop


----------



## MoyuFTW (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't know. I live in Perth, Australia and it got to me in a week, a lot faster than thecubicle. I personally like the price and since I don't earn much, that's the first store I look to. My cubes seem fine although I've only ordered once though


----------



## pkvk9122 (Aug 1, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> I don't know. I live in Perth, Australia and it got to me in a week, a lot faster than thecubicle. I personally like the price and since I don't earn much, that's the first store I look to. My cubes seem fine although I've only ordered once though



Revived a month old thread haha. I've only bought from cubezz twice, but both arrived swiftly (about a week to two weeks) with no problems at all.


----------



## Berd (Aug 1, 2015)

In all my orders, (around 5 or so) all have been fine.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Aug 2, 2015)

When I order from them I don't pay right away, instead I make the order, go to my account and view the order. There's a little box when you look at the order near your address and stuff that says "optimal shipping time". I tell them to ship it as soon as possible and it works every time for me, as the longest any of my packages took to ship after putting that in was 3 days. After you've paid and it's been shipped, I go to "Send/view business message" and ask for the tracking number. They usually respond after a day.Hope this helped!


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry if I am reviving an old thread. I want to order a larger cube on cubezz, which must be done privately with paypal, but I don't know if I will be able to track my order or check its status as I normally do with cubezz. If anyone has any experience with buying with cubezz directly through paypal, can you explain how it is done, as well as information regarding the tracking and status and stuff?


----------



## fiftyniner (Sep 18, 2015)

I have not ordered from cubezz but from a few places (cubes and other stuff) regularly online using paypal (Lightake, Iherb, ebay, etc).

The process:
Assuming you have registered, and have a valid paypal:

a. select the item(s)
b. checkout
c. Fill in any discount code
d. choose "next" or whatever that takes you to make payment
e. Select something that says "paypal" payment - this will take you to paypal where you need to log in and confirm payment


Go to your email (linked to your paypal) - you should have a notice from both the vendor AND paypal on the transaction

*On tracking* 

Assuming the shipping has tracking, the vendor will advise you that the item(s) have been shipped and provide a tracking number.
You'll need to know which website to go to track (Lightake is not clear on which website to go for tracking, while Iherb is explicit, with a link) - you can always email cubezz for the direct link...

Once tracking shows it is countryside (complete international shipping, and is now in your country), I switch over to my country online postal service to continue tracking ...


----------



## Ingo (Sep 18, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> Sorry if I am reviving an old thread. I want to order a larger cube on cubezz, which must be done privately with paypal, but I don't know if I will be able to track my order or check its status as I normally do with cubezz. If anyone has any experience with buying with cubezz directly through paypal, can you explain how it is done, as well as information regarding the tracking and status and stuff?



Usually you send them an E-Mail and tell them what you want to order.
Then they send a reply and tell you the shipping options, what to pay and their paypal account.
You pay via Paypal and send them the Paypal transaction code.
If you have paid for registered shipping, they will send you the tracking number once they have shipped
the item. Maybe you have to send them an E-Mail again, if you don't get the tracking number after a few days.
I ordered that way a few times without problems yet.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 18, 2015)

Ingo said:


> Usually you send them an E-Mail and tell them what you want to order.
> Then they send a reply and tell you the shipping options, what to pay and their paypal account.
> You pay via Paypal and send them the Paypal transaction code.
> If you have paid for registered shipping, they will send you the tracking number once they have shipped
> ...



That seems quite straight forward. But one more question: what email do I send it to? They seem to have a few.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi,
I bought from Cubezz:
- 1 Guanlong: ordered on January 2, received in the UK on January 17
- 1 Thunderclap: ordered on January 9, received on January 20

I'll order from them again.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 30, 2016)

Is there any other way to buy big cubes from cubezz without using paypal?


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jan 30, 2016)

Not that I know of. You should ask them though


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 31, 2016)

MoyuFTW said:


> Not that I know of. You should ask them though



I've asked them and all they've said is that i have to pay to their paypal account.


----------



## Chilabuster (Mar 31, 2016)

I bought 6 cubes from Cubezz:

YJ Yusu
Aolong V2
Hualong 
Lingpo 
Gans 357 
Gans 356s

The package came in today and shipping time all in (including processing and 2 days to actually be sent out) took 9 days to Texas, US. However, I didn't recieve all 6 cubes. My three MoYu cubes and YJ Yusu were perfect, but the Gans were not. I didn't receive my Gans 356. There was no plastic box with it inside. I got the 357, or so I thought. Freaking out because my 356 wasn't there, I opened the 357 (which I presumed was the one I ordered for my friend) and turns out my 356 was in there. I'm still missing the plastic 356 box and the 357 itself. I only recieved 5/6 cubes. I contacted customer support and left feedback so hoping they respond within the next few days because I need the 357 because it's my friend's, or else I'm going to have to open a dispute with PayPal to get my money back for the missing cube if they don't respond. Waiting on their response, but from this experience alone, I will NOT be ordering from them again. I have video proof of me unboxing and finding out a cube is missing as well so I'll be sure to provide them with that. 

PS. Shipping label says 6 items inside with a value of $56, but I paid $67.42 and only recieved 5 items. Pretty upset. I'll wait and hope they can resolve this issue.


----------

